# Hope Farm Riding School - Widnes



## BuzzLightyear (12 January 2015)

Has anyone had a classical dressage lesson here?
I'm looking to refine my riding and like the idea of their dressage schoolmasters rather than confusing my 5 year old!
PM if preferred


----------



## Ando_1976 (23 January 2015)

Hello. I started lessons here about 2 years ago on the Spanish school masters.  To say I've had the time of my life is a complete understatement.  I have a beautiful mare who suffered major crookedness, soundness and contact issues. She constantly had joint injections and all sorts of crazy supplements.  I was a rider that unfortunately unknown to me was not helping my horse and definitely not one that developed her gymnastic ability.  Tim the lead trainer/owner has changed both my horse's life and mine.  I have a horse that was working max. at novice with issues and now fully sound happy girl busting advanced movements with both strength and ease. 
I have travelled the country to farrier, vet and training specialists! Spent a fortune over many years and can honestly say what I've achieved in the last 2 years with Tim at Hope Farm smashes anything I've ever done in such a positive way.  If my horse could talk she would tell life is in the up


----------



## Pippity (10 February 2015)

Possibly a bit late! I had a lesson with Tim (just on one of the riding school horses, not on one of the Spanish) and wasn't too impressed. There was a lot of telling me what I was doing wrong (and what every other horse rider in Britain was doing wrong) and not a lot of telling me what I should be doing. I don't do well with constant criticism - I criticise myself enough, I need an instructor who'll point out the few things I'm doing right! - so I didn't go back.


----------



## Ando_1976 (10 February 2015)

Hi Pippity, it's such a shame you came away with that impression..... I know it can seem a slow process and my god one difficult hill to climb! 
Genuinely the knowledge and learnings I've accomplished through Tim's teaching have been monumental..... Honestly not just for me but for my once broken horse who's now working happily at advanced and completely sound.   I don't really mind criticisim but totally understand how this may make others feel.  I strongly recommend, if you want to, try again and spend some time with Tim before your lesson.  That way you can chat through your thoughts, aspirations and listen to his guidance on how the training can truly benefit the rider but ultimately the horse and rider together..... Also happy for you to meet my mare (she's now stabled there), if she could talk she would echo everything I've said.  Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Pippity (11 February 2015)

Ando_1976 said:



			Hi Pippity, it's such a shame you came away with that impression..... I know it can seem a slow process and my god one difficult hill to climb! 
Genuinely the knowledge and learnings I've accomplished through Tim's teaching have been monumental..... Honestly not just for me but for my once broken horse who's now working happily at advanced and completely sound.   I don't really mind criticisim but totally understand how this may make others feel.  I strongly recommend, if you want to, try again and spend some time with Tim before your lesson.  That way you can chat through your thoughts, aspirations and listen to his guidance on how the training can truly benefit the rider but ultimately the horse and rider together..... Also happy for you to meet my mare (she's now stabled there), if she could talk she would echo everything I've said.  Good luck in whatever you decide to do. 

Click to expand...

I'm settled with an instructor who really works for me now. She trained under Tim, so is teaching the same stuff, but does it in a way that works better for me, if that makes sense? (Also, her coming to me is a hell of a lot easier than me hauling myself all the way out to Widnes. *g*)


----------



## Ando_1976 (11 February 2015)

Glad you're sorted and good luck


----------



## dollface (13 February 2015)

I'm man x teacher there by my influence was Peter Brindley, top instructor!


----------



## dollface (13 February 2015)

I'm an x teacher her there by my influence was Peter Brindley, top instructor![/QUOTE]


----------



## eahotson (22 February 2015)

Very interested in this place especially as I live near Widnes.


----------



## eahotson (2 April 2015)

Just been for my first lesson.It was certainly interesting and I am going back.I he found that Tim does explain why he teaches the way he does and was not unkindly he critical.Big hill to climb but may be worth it.  He


----------

